# hair like algae growing on my java fern



## Will91

Hi all:

I am completely new to live plants and have started with a java fern and a anubias nana plant that I have tied to my African root wood. I have recently noticed what appears to be either brown discoloration or brown algae grown on the java fern leaves. There also appears to be some "hair-like" algae extending upwards from the leaves.

I have a 26 US gallon tank with 0.5 W/gallon (intending on upgrading slightly to 1.1 W.gallon)that is on probably 8-10 hours/day and am using about 1 ml of SeaChem Fluorish once per week. I am not using any CO2.

I also have an algae eater (not sure the exact species) that seems to do a great job on the glass and everything else.

Advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sumo82

well, honestly, I probably wouldn't use any ferts in your tank. Your fern should grow just fine without it and that might be the cause of your algae,the Flourish.


----------



## mwaters

*Check this out*

go to: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

This might help you out with the algae issue as i have a 20 gallon tank that i have started up recently and i have that green beard stuff too. i have anubias, fern, and crypts and all had that hair algae on them. this website helped me out. although make sure your fish match up. i have angel rams and tetras so i cant put too many different types of fish together, i dont want dead fish or fighting ones either...

i hope this helps!!


----------



## ralph50

Cut back on the ferts.

Get some more small plecos or ottos.

Are you sure it is algae???

Java fern babies are "born" on the leaves where they grow brown hair like roots. They look like small brown brushes on mine.

They are designed to float away and find something to cling onto with their roots.


----------



## Oscar17

My situation is similar. My tank is a 33 gallon that I started 9 months ago. I reasently bought a large Java Fern, about 2 months ago and it has the little brown hair (Algae I guess) growing at the tips, "upward" as you said, (not to be confused with the plants little brown roots that drop down from the bottom part of the leaf). I've just performed a water change yesterday and removed a big leaf, that had a big beard of the stuff at the tip. I've noticed that the leaves that are shadded by the big leaves of my _Nomaphila agustifolia _hanging over it, don't have the "brown hair algae". My tank has two 59cm long, 18w (one bulb daylight & one warmlight) so 36 watts total-plus reflectors. I only just started fertilizing with "Amtra fertilizer" two water changes ago (I change 20% every 2 weeks), this is when I dose but only HALF the recommended dose with the new water after it's been conditioned. I've read that we should all learn to live with a little bit of algae and I agree, I just don't like when it takes over my plants. I have some algae growing on a big conch (shell) and a big piece of drift wood and it doesn't look bad it makes it look more natural. These are my control points, I read you should always leave some algae growing on a rock or piece of wood that you don't disturb and this will keep you from having big out bursts.

I don't know if any of this will help. I've been at this for a year now, so I'm still learning too.

Juwel -Rio 125 liter (33 gal): European water, (pH 8.0 out of the tap), (tank pH: 7.6-7.9), (KH 7), (no CO2), Dupla "Root" fert. mixed in bottom third of substrate, x15 Guppies, x20 dwarf blue shrimp, +fry.


----------

